# First day of work Makeup????



## LineausBH58 (Nov 4, 2009)

give me some recs please.... combos of color tones....

Thanks everyone I'm super excited
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... I start at 5pm tomorrow and I'm sure I'll be starting my routine at like NOON  HAA HAA

my coloring is 
Black hair
NW45
soft nude/pink lips(w/o product)


----------



## Jeri (Nov 5, 2009)

what color are your eyes


----------

